# Hilfe, suche ein PC spiel



## Hahnomat (25. Februar 2009)

hallo, ich suche ein pc spi
el das ich mal vor jahren bei einem freund gespielt habe, der weiss aber auch den namen nicht mehr.
es war eigendlich recht billig aufgemacht, grafik war wie bei einem cartoon, das hauptspielfeld war eine leere straßenkarte von einem block. 
als gangsterboss musste man sein hauptquartier ausbauen und verschiedene gebäude in der strasse errichten. zb. eine zisterne um schwarz gebrannten alkohol zu verschachern, oder ein bordell bauen. 
außerdem musste man sich eine crew anschaffen die man bis zum gangster ausbilden konnte und unter waffen stellen konnte.
andere verbrecherbanden mussten bekämpft werden.
manipulieren konnte man diese indem man merkwürdige gestalten dort vorbei schicken konnte. zb. skinhads die deren läden zertrümmern oder nen metzger der mit der kettensäge alles zersägt.

wie gesagt ist eigendlich recht simpel gestrikt, erinnert an ein altes A500 spiel. macht aber ne menge fun, ich hoffe das mir einer helfen kann und den namen sagen kann, bzw mir sagt wo man es bekommen kann.
mfg jens


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2009)

es war aber nicht zuföllig "rotlicht tycoon" ? da muss man hauptsächlich bordells betreiben, keine ahnung, ob man auch alk brennen muss oder so...


----------



## SirWinston (26. Februar 2009)

Gangsters oder Gangster 2 vielleicht?


----------

